# Giant BLUE! Great Classic Car!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine on my NC site got a monster blue cat, then came across a nice 1970 'Cuda. Thought you guys would like to see this.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/127393-Massive-Blue-caught-out-of-my-12-Jon


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a big ole blue...and a sweeeet Cuda also.
Thanks for sharing both


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I watch his videos on youtube


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

would love to catch both a blue like that and a cuda.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sherman
You ought to see the Mopar collection my cousin has. He has a '70 'Cuda with a hemi, plexi glass hood scoop, with the inscription "Hemi Under Glass" on it. He has a '67 Dodge Coronet 500 with a 440 six pack, and his "baby" is a '61 Plymouth Fury with a 413 Ram Induction Golden Commando power plant.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Sherman
> You ought to see the Mopar collection my cousin has. He has a '70 'Cuda with a hemi, plexi glass hood scoop, with the inscription "Hemi Under Glass" on it. He has a '67 Dodge Coronet 500 with a 440 six pack, and his "baby" is a '61 Plymouth Fury with a 413 Ram Induction Golden Commando power plant.


sounds like an awesome collection.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

There's a guy on my route in the town of King, NC, that owns a '69 Roadrunner that looks brand spanking new. It's for sale too. Might ought to ask him what he wants for it. Candy Apple red..Sweet..Then, there's this 1938 Buick Touring car..King has a lot of retired RJ Reynolds executives living there, and nearly all have classic cars. Every Saturday they bring them out and cruise the town..Really awesome display!


----------

